# Delta Shower Cartridge



## sliver (Apr 7, 2007)

New customer asks me to repair a leaking shower head in a late 90's rental a few blocks from my house. I replace the spring washers no change in the drip. I attempt to replace the cartridge but it will not seat the last 1/8" or so. Put old cartridge back in.

Emailed Delta with a photo of the old and new Danco cartridge on the 22nd and no reply other than a standard "do not reply to this email". After forty minutes on hold, a rep says that the they changed the design of the cartridge in 2006 and that I needed #10347. I told him that I have the Danco equivalent. 

Do I purchase the cartridge that is not supposed to work (the newer version) and try it again or.......


----------



## paul100 (Dec 7, 2008)

Doesn't Delta have a lifetime warranty?


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

i can't recall all the delta cartridge stuff but your description of won't quite go in, sounds like maybe you do not have the cartridge lined up right.

is there a little plastic tab on the cartridge that will line up with a notch in the valve body?...allowing it to go all the way in.

why not buy the proper part from delta?


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Yup, many offer lifetime warranty to the original purchaser. They will ask if it's for them.... :whistling


----------



## dsconstructs (Jul 20, 2010)

Those cartridges do have tabs that line up with notches. Typically there's a bit of resistance as the O rings seat,about that last 1/8". I have put the newer cartridges in older valve body without issue.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Could be an part of the old valve that did not come out with the rest of it.

An o-ring lodged in the housing can be an issue.


----------



## rescraft (Nov 28, 2007)

Are you lubing up the new o-rings with silicone plumber's grease?


----------



## sliver (Apr 7, 2007)

Thank you for the replies.

-Not sure about the ownership history of the house.

-I did lube the o-rings.

-The old one went back in so nothing is in the valve body.

-The valve that Delta recommended is the Danco equivalent (#10347) that I attempted to install and still have in my possession.

-There are nubs on each side of the body as seen in photo.

-In the other photo, it reads Hot Side.


----------



## dsconstructs (Jul 20, 2010)

Think I would get a genuine Delta cartridge. I've had good and bad luck with Danco in the past.


----------



## sliver (Apr 7, 2007)

It took two weeks but Delta is sending out a replacement. Maybe they do offer a lifetime warranty?


----------



## sliver (Apr 7, 2007)

The free replacement slipped right into the valve body. Problem solved. Lesson learned. I returned the Danco. 
Delta's free replacement policy is great for homeowners that are good with a wrench but not practical for contractors who cannot wait 2-3 weeks for shipping.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks for the update, most can’t be bothered. Nice when it happens. 

Tom


----------

